# First haircut



## ttutah3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Any advice on when to start haircuts/grooming? We have decided to keep our guy in a puppy cut as we like that look, and it is easier for our lifestyle. He is definitely getting "poofy" but not overly long yet. I have given him a few baths and we brush him daily. He seems to tolerate both fairly well.

Any advice on when to start? I want him to be ok with getting groomed and not see it as a horrible thinng.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I'd start taking him to the groomer as soon as he has all his shots. She'll start with just a bit of trimming around the edges (feet, eyes, sanitary, nails) which will help get him used to going, and used to the sound of the clippers in small doses. By the time he needs an all-over trim (and you and the groomer can decide that together... the answer is different for everyone) he'll already be completely used to the groomer and not upset by the whole procedure.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Make sure you are touching his nails,feet a lot. So, grooming will be easier.


----------

